# Another good day



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

When are you gonna get me on some of these roosters you are shooting. Nice hunt Nick.
:beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Thursday after my last final!! haha


----------

